# Breakfast sausage?



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Just bought a meat grinder and want to make sausage!
any good recipes out there?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Stantons in alvin has some good spices!


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

Do a search for Legg's Old Plantation seasoning. I get it at our local grocery to make pan sausage, but I know you can get at some online stores. My family likes this seasoning. 

I also saw at Academy and bought some Fiesta brand pan sausage seasoning, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks Guys!


----------



## JReich (Feb 10, 2015)

Wes said:


> Do a search for Legg's Old Plantation seasoning. I get it at our local grocery to make pan sausage, but I know you can get at some online stores. My family likes this seasoning.
> 
> I also saw at Academy and bought some Fiesta brand pan sausage seasoning, but haven't tried it yet.


I use the Fiesta brand pan sausage seasoning with 50/50 ground venison and ground pork and I always add some crushed chili flake as well and we really like it and always easy to find.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

make a run into Allied Kenco, any of the "hot pan" are pretty good, leggs, Zachs, etc.

I'm not a fan of heavy sage, some is fine, same for anything very sweet or maple flavored, but that's just me.

Ask the men that work there, they are a wealth of knowledge.

bag it in 2 lb tubes, then you can fry it all at once and eat it all week.

a standard batch of any seasoning kit makes 25lbs., so plan accordingly.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Page 35:

http://www.sausagemania.com/recipes.pdf


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

dbarham said:


> Stantons in alvin has some good spices!


thats a X_2

Leggs aint bad eithero
Most the above are 5-6 bucks for enough for 25lbs mest last time I bought


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Stantons sell a lot of Zacks and we likeee try its outa Deer Park if I remember right ,,,, http://www.zachspice.com/


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

sausage maker.com has everything u need my favorites are roasted garlic and herb and jalapeno and herb comes with directions


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll look that one up! Made Italian sausage last week and it was better than anything I've ever bought from a store.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

cva34 said:


> Stantons sell a lot of Zacks and we likeee try its outa Deer Park if I remember right ,,,, http://www.zachspice.com/


This^^^


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

You can go directly to Zachs in LA Porte or order online they have it ALL!


----------

